# IFT - Infratil Limited



## System (18 July 2010)

Infratil (IFZ) is an owner and operator of businesses in the energy (mainly renewable), airport and public transport sectors. Its energy operations are predominantly in New Zealand and Australia. The Company owns Wellington Airport in New Zealand and airports in Glasgow and Kent. Infratil’s public transport services are in Auckland and Wellington, New Zealand.

http://www.infratil.com


----------



## oldblue (19 July 2010)

*Re: IFZ - Infratil*

Correction to the above.

Infratil owns *66% *of Wellington International Airport. The other 34% is held by Wellington Regional Council.


----------



## System (17 March 2016)

On March 17th, 2016, Infratil Limited changed its ASX code from IFZ to IFT.


----------



## sptrawler (2 September 2019)

This company is growing exponentially, in the renewables space, will be interesting to see if the trajectory continues.
The link to their annual report didn't work, so here is their annual presentation.
https://infratil.com/assets/imported/nzx/Infratil-2019-Results-Presentation-300014.pdf

I don't hold IFT


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

AustralianSuper wanting to take over Infratil. 16 Oct @ NZ$6.40 and lifted to NZ$7.43  on 27 November.  Knockback is clear in its message







> " ....no further engagement is planned at this time” on a proposal that is described as having “significant deficiencies”.
> 
> “Both proposals were unsolicited and materially undervalue our significant renewable energy and digital infrastructure platforms,” Infratil chief executive Marko Bogoievski said.


----------

